# Im 16 and live in a house without guns and lost my job



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

What can i do to practice prepping?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Find another job. There's lots of them out there.

Guns are just one aspect of defense, itself just a small slice of prepping. The first thing you can do is take care of yourself, in the present.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't ever be too proud to work a lower class job either, Some of the happiest people have the simplest jobs!


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Don't ever be too proud to work a lower class job either, Some of the happiest people have the simplest jobs!


my job was just taking care of my mom's boyfriends animals while his main guy was away.My mom wont let me get a real job


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jro1 is absolutely right. I worked so many different jobs while I was learning English, different variety of jobs is great, everything is a learning experience. The best prep? Physical fitness, get your body strong and start running regularly if you haven't yet, you will never regret it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> My mom wont let me get a real job


Wow sorry to hear that, try to convince her to change her mind, you are already 16, most kids start earlier.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

go be a laborer on weekends, show up at a construction site ready to work! Take the lawn mower for a tour around the neighborhood......it all starts with a job, or else all your time prepping will consume you and make you paranoid!

Focus on school too of course! we need educated preppers if we want this to go our way!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Lots you can do to prep. Can you make a fire without a lighter or matches? If not start there. Read up on wilderness survival; it is free on the internet. Apply to a grocery store. Grocery stores will give you insight on what products people like most and which ones run out frequently. Not only is it a source of money it is a source of valuable information on human physiology. I am a Cheese Meister ...I can tell you people do love their cheese ^^. You are young, worry more about what girl you are going to take out to dinner. best of luck


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You're 16? Do some push ups, chase some girls, get a part time job, learn some skills, stop being a pus, be seen and not heard.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Don't ever be too proud to work a lower class job either, Some of the happiest people have the simplest jobs!


A number of years back my father entered into a new business endeavor with a partner that he knew from work. It panned out okay for a bit, but the other guy went from good to completely flakey in a short amount of time, burying their business. Despite having an impressive resume of management experience he couldn't find any work in his field, so to pay the mortgage and put food on the table, he delivered pizzas. It was all there was.

The reward? He never fell behind on his bills, and he has now been running his own quite successful small business for over a decade. You have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> A number of years back my father entered into a new business endeavor with a partner that he knew from work. It panned out okay for a bit, but the other guy went from good to completely flakey in a short amount of time, burying their business. Despite having an impressive resume of management experience he couldn't find any work in his field, so to pay the mortgage and put food on the table, he delivered pizzas. It was all there was.
> 
> The reward? He never fell behind on his bills, and he has now been running his own quite successful small business for over a decade. You have to do what you have to do.


We have a friend who graduated from high school in the late 1970's, many of his friends went to college but our friend was good at swinging a hammer so he framed houses, built fences and decks and over time he built a very successful home building business and made millions. He then started developing housing projects and made more money. Then the economy crashed in 2007/2008. Our friend was left holding millions of dollars of real estate and no one to buy it. The housing market was on its deathbed.

Our friend, sold as much as he could, acres of land, beach houses, mountain retreats and *when he could sell no more...he picked back up a hammer and started building decks and fences and doing odd jobs for people.* Here was this multimillionaire man who had lived the GOOD Life the past 30 years in prosperity. But he never missed a payment to the bank on the acres of land that he still owned. Slowly he worked his way back into some small home building and barn projects, selling property as he could, but taking any and every job that he could find.

What an inspiration my friend is. So Angel of death, get off your ass and get off the computer and make something positive happen.

God Bless This Great Country!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

dont forget to tag some white tailed dear


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> my job was just taking care of my mom's boyfriends animals while his main guy was away.My mom wont let me get a real job


I grew up in a trailer park and pretty poor ... macaroni and cheese, roman noodles, and bologna sandwiches were pretty much the diet. When i was about 13 i did some labor for neighbors .... digging gardens, mowing the lawn with their lawn mower, etc until i saved enough money to buy a used push lawn mower. I went door to door every day during the summer and cut grass sun up to sun down and earned money to help out around the house...

Not sure where you live but cutting grass is a pretty good way to make money...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

You can do some volunteer stuff and learn some skills along the way.
work at a homeless shelter, learn how the homeless survive.
Volunteer at a hospital, Red Cross, etc.
I used to mow yards, shovel snow, and rake leaves, for elderly folks and never ran out of chocolate or cash. Bought my first car with money I made as a busboy.

PrepperLite, When I got married, hot dogs was what we ate on payday.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Pick up some paracord and make trinkets (monkey fists, bracelets, slings, etc.) to sell to friends, kids at school and other folks. Your start up costs are less than ten bucks, you won't violate the "no job" rule, you'll learn something useful and make some walking around money. What's that ... you don't know how? No problem, just watch a few youtube videos and you're off to the races!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Im 16 and live in a house without guns

And another thing, don't ever let anyone know what is, or isn't in your house, let "them" figure that out and take that chance for them selves!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I learned to sew when I was about 8.. Not long after that, all the girls in my school were paying me to shorten/hem their uniforms.. I made some serious cash and one stern grrrr from one of the teachers but it was worth it 
Milk every skill you have


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> What can i do to practice prepping?


You can do several things. At 16 you have ample time to read, read about everything. Get in to shape. Find a hobby that is prepper related. Coupon. On and on and on


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> I grew up in a trailer park and pretty poor ... macaroni and cheese, roman noodles, and bologna sandwiches were pretty much the diet. When i was about 13 i did some labor for neighbors .... digging gardens, mowing the lawn with their lawn mower, etc until i saved enough money to buy a used push lawn mower. I went door to door every day during the summer and cut grass sun up to sun down and earned money to help out around the house...
> 
> Not sure where you live but cutting grass is a pretty good way to make money...


I did something like this too. It builds a good work ethic. better to start young doing mans work. Gives you strength and the knowledge of what work really is. Once you learn hard work you will do better in school so you won't have to work like a slave later in life.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Join the military. In abscense of that ukraine may currently be taking foreign recruits. It is the new spanish civil war. There are lots of global hot spots atm.

Good point on survivalism all you need pretty much is a condom and a lighter. Some places give free condoms.


Not sure where you are but there are lots of places for money but hell get your education.

For yoour age I would suggest youth organizations.

Easy money just look on craigslist.


Id like to recruit on etoro 100$ for me and 50$ for them for investing 100$.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

The "Box"..get outside of it.Then everything and everything is possible


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Do push ups. Learn all you can because no one can take that away from you.... Unless they put you on happy pills then anything is possible. 
I had a job at 15 stacking antique bricks for ten cents a piece. But if you didn't stack 500 you didn't get paid. 500 was a pallet. It was fifty bucks a pallet. They were from the late 1800's and were from a train depot where trains were repaired.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Prepping, and having a gun in the house is not required. It's the story of the ant and the grasshopper. jmo.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Major hurdle in life is accepting any job, Ni matter how shitty it is, have a job, work like hell, never quit a job unless the next jib is fore sure guaranteed, and better. 
Money doesn't make happyness, millionares commit suicide, becouse they just aren't happy. 
Like someone said, learn camping, fire making, and get in the best shape you can, all the while, your young, spend some time with the ladies, be yourself. 
Making the decision and taking the step of being a prepper now will make you RICH.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Your getting a ton of good advice, use it


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

At 16 I hope your still in school and just looking for part time work? But a few bucks in the pocket is what you will need to start prepping. Start small, non perishable food , canned, dehydrated etc
some H20, some tools, ie; knife and much more but just start small.

Good luck


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Angelofdeath, You are already ahead of most all 16 year olds because you are aware of prepping. Take your time. FINISH SCHOOL ! You will then be able to afford the prepping supplies you want. I got my first gun, a 22 at the age of 23, my shot gun at 42, and my handgun one year ago. My 22 was actually a college graduation gift. Start by organizing things you already have that would help in a SHTF scenario. Build from there.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Repeat this every day in the morning, and every time before you go to bed.

_I will work hard and stay out of debt. 
I will learn skills, maintenance my gear, and keep healthy.
I will hunt opportunity, show kindness, respect & appreciation to others.
I will do this everyday, regardless the situation, with no excuses.

Admitting that my actions determine who I become, and what I achieve._

Every time things go wrong, it is an opportunity to learn, and improve, and
prepare for even harder things ahead in your life. Everything thing in life from
prepping to combat is less about the gear, and more about the mindset.

The most effective tool and weapon you will ever have is your mind and attitude.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Read. Don't Read The News. Read SurvivaL magazine Articles At The Public Library. Stay Healthy. Find Alternative Water Supply. Grow A Garden From Seed That You Get From Vegetables That You Already Have Acquired. All Of These Things Are Free. And Are More Important Than A Gun.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> What can i do to practice prepping?


I'm in Australia, WHERE I HAVE MASSIVE FIREARM RESTRICTIONS!! and I still don't have a gun

prepping is not about who's got the biggest gun...

but ffs your 16, go out and get laid, do push ups, do something stupid... be a ****en kid!!!

you still wanna be prepared, learn some skills, go find a survivilst course, learn pre industrial age history/way of life and the Vietnam war!!

its not about the gear, stockpiles of food, or who's got the best gun, its more about a mindset....

for a 16yo, try for a quality knife, find a local ma and pa run disposal store... and be a regular (pop in have a chat, look for new gear, make a wish list, find a good survival course!!)

do something!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Where does the 1986 come into play? I had assumed you were 28.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Where does the 1986 come into play? I had assumed you were 28.


I was just thinking that exact thing


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This is the same guy that's been asking questions, getting tons of advice, and then leaving us all hanging.  
I'm not answering anymore of his questions, unless he proves himself to be a participent.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> This is the same guy that's been asking questions, getting tons of advice, and then leaving us all hanging.
> I'm not answering anymore of his questions, unless he proves himself to be a participent.


he is only 16... 

so likely won't have the experience to include much input, but would be advisable for him to add input/opinion to advice given (just to make sure we are not wasting our time)


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> he is only 16...
> 
> so likely won't have the experience to include much input, but would be advisable for him to add input/opinion to advice given (just to make sure we are not wasting our time)


So he says, my Aussie friend. I've been very patient of his other posts. I'm feeling like a lab rat again...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> So he says, my Aussie friend. I've been very patient of his other posts. I'm feeling like a lab rat again...


Lol I don't know him well enough yet... but from what I have read, he is either young or has a mental disability... so im going with both  Lol

but a good question... but at 16 I was chasing girls (and still do Lol) not worrying about the end of the world .. well actually come to think of it was kinda worried about a invasion 

but girls were more fun (today they just add to the worry lmao)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

With limited income, your "prepping" will be constrained to learning. Knowledge is more valuable than any stored away items.
Learn basic survival skills, and living off of the environment around you.
Get a map of your area and plot out trails to water sources, mark out potential hunting grounds, learn to trap, learn to make fire, learn to purify water.
Learn to grow your own food.
If you mother won't let you get a job, make your time useful in other ways. Try to convince her to let you start a garden.
If we all had such skills honed to their sharpest, we'd have little need for storing away all this "stuff".
The problem is, most of us are older and have full families to support.
We need the resources NOW that will sustain them.
You are young with nobody(to my knowledge) under your direct care. You have the luxury of time. Use it wisely.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Educate yourself on preppering. there are thousands of things that can be learned from books and online that can help you survive. The things you know are probably more valuable than the things you have, 'cause the things you know can't be lost or stolen. 
At 16 you have a long way to go, learn as much as possible, the rest will come.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Chase skirts and learn to garden if you can't have a job. Learn to garden even if you can have a job.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I have two God sons one 13 and 16, The Eldest I took and got him hired as a life guard at the local YMCA and the youngest i got him cutting the elderly people grass in the neighborhood they both made cash and had spending money for the summer but now that school has started that comes first and they can only work on weekends IF it don't interfere with their Education.. My advice would worry about your Education first then on your time get a part time job cutting grass for neighbors or doing chore work for people unable to do the work...Use the money you make to research and start a bug out bag first...that will show you on survival aspect and its a good start to put you in a mind frame of prepping.. Remember don't have to buy everything at once...Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Learn everything you can about everything you can. Get into a mentored program for young businessmen. Learn how to work for yourself. Learn how to treat people like you care about them and find a business you can start. You can begin by doing yard work for others and end up with a landscaping business. While doing yardwork for others you might find someone who likes the way you work and get advice on other businesses you can start. There have been a lot of 12 to 18 year olds that started a small business and ended up being millionaires. You will never get rich working for someone else but you need to find a business that you can work at to make it pay.


----------

